# Gotta love the RAGE



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I shot this doe with a two blade RAGE the first weekend of bow season last year. She ran about 60 yards.



She was angling away when I took the shot and the RAGE left about a 6 inch entrance wound.



Following the blood was pretty easy.










That is her lung hanging out of the entrance hole.


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

sweet!!! I love rage they work very good...


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

That settles it, I WILL be shooting rages this year.


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

que the rage haters :help:.

I love those things too. Brutal.

I need to get to the store and buy another pack of practice heads. Just one doesn't cut it.

The next 20 posts will be people that think they are junk :gaga::lol:.


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

I helped stinky track that doe. It was the nastiest trail I have ever followed. The next day I bought a pack of Rages. They did the trick on the 7 point I shot mid-October (avatar pic). I love the Rage.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

No hater here......just bought 2 more packs to goto Quebec with me in Sept. for Caribou...If I can't get it done with 10 Rages I'll use the 7mmag
More Rage carnage from the last few seasons...


----------



## mick101 (May 14, 2009)

I used the 3 blade rage with very similar excellent results! I am sold on Rage! They are great!


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

My archery buck in '08 fell to a rage broadhead. I was pleased, and after connecting with bone the blade was still very servicable...however now its an antler decoration


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I absoltely love the two-blade. I was a 100% anti-mechanical guy until I used this BH for the first time. Amazing!!!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

funny how the rage was such a big hit. They copied the rocky mountain snyper which was never real popular but had some loyal followers


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

These are cleaned up a little bit but both fell within 100 yards with great bloodtrails. There were also a couple of does as well that fell to the Rage 2 Blade. One dropped immediately, the other ran about 80 yards with a great trail. 




javascript:;


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> funny how the rage was such a big hit. They copied the rocky mountain snyper which was never real popular but had some loyal followers


They are both under the same parent company, so they weren't really "copied."


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Guess I'll join in on the Rage craze lol....All I heard about them was how great they were and Blah Blah Blah......lol Decided to test them myself and have to say I was pretty impressed....Using Rage 3 blades, this Tom took 2 steps after the arrow passed through....Needless to say I'll be shooting deer with the Rage this season!!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Two deer and Four turkeys with the Rage so far......LOVE 'EM! :coolgleam


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

i've always been a non-believer in mechanicals, but those results are hard to argue with...may have to give he muzzy's a season off.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I know the 2 blade puts one impressive hole in a DoubleBull blind if it doesn't clear the window opening.......:lol:


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say the key to your heavy blood trail and short recovery had more to do with a great shot placement than the type of broadhead you were using.
Nice job on the Doe!



stinky reinke said:


> I shot this doe with a two blade RAGE the first weekend of bow season last year. She ran about 60 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I have never used the rage, but have had decent results with other mechanicals. I went back to fixed a few years back due to not liking bone penetration at the shoulder on a shot I had made. I am curious what kind of results when hit directly on the spine or shoulder blade. Any comments would be appreciated, it will be hard not to buy the rage after seeing the pictures.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Dont have any pics but i put a marginal shot on a 8 point through the shoulder blade and stuck out the other side. Almost a pass thru after hitting the blade. Can say enough good things about them. Never had a problem tracking any deer hit by one of these. They also do a good job on hogs. And we all know how tough they can be.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

It's quite obvious what the pro's are to the rage heads.....what are some of the con's other than they are $40.00 for a pack of 3? Do they really fly like field tips? I an considering switching to the rage heads this year and would be interested to know if the pro's out weigh the cons. I know a lot of the decision goes on personal preference, but just interested to hear what everyone has to say.:help:


----------

